# need powerful light for Kask Rex helmet



## 288GTO (Aug 17, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a powerful headlight for my Kask Rex helmet. Did my first night ride with only a bar mounted light and had a blast! I did however notice the advantages of having a light at the height of top of your helmet. My budget is up to $125. Thanks!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

288GTO said:


> Can anyone recommend a powerful headlight for my Kask Rex helmet. Did my first night ride with only a bar mounted light and had a blast! I did however notice the advantages of having a light at the height of top of your helmet. My budget is up to $125. Thanks!


The Kask Rex helmets I saw on-line on Amazon show that the helmet has some kind of plate on the top that hides a port for mounting a "camera or light", according to the spec. I have no idea what that means though. They don't show it mounted with a light or camera. However, if the helmet is fitted with a built in Gopro mount than all you need to do if find a lamp that is Gopro mountable and you're set.

There are lots of lamps suitable for helmet use. While not all include a Gopro mount, many can be converted to a Gopro mount by using an adapter. One of the regular posters on this forum makes and sells Gopro adapters and already has many for some of the most popular lights. Look him up, he goes by the name, "Vancbiker".


----------



## Hunyak (Dec 20, 2014)

Kask Rex will accept a GoPro mount.


----------



## neabue (Jan 5, 2011)

I picked up the same helmet just the other day. There's a built in gopro buckle on the top with a cover that you have to slide off. I use a yinding light with narrow optics and one of the cheap gearbest nightfighter gopro mounts on it. Strapped one of the KD panasonic 2x18650 battery packs on the back, the extra weight isn't really that noticeable- helmet carried the weight great.

I run the yinding on medium most of the time and that seems bright enough for my trails, and gives plenty of runtime with the 2 cell battery pack. It can run hot on high, so you may want the gopro mount from 'vancbiker' that Cat mentioned above for the extra heat sinking. The tint matches the cheap BT40s clone nicely and makes for a good budget setup!


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

@Cat.. Thanks!

Since the GoPro fitting on that helmet is right on the crown, it is a good candidate for the LoPro version of my adapter. Shown in this thread at post #229.

GoPro light adapter with fins for additional heatsinking - Page 3- Mtbr.com

For the Yinding and SSX2 and Ituo XP2 and XP3 it works very well to mount the light lower on the helmet making it less likely to catch a branch.


----------

